# Elections up coming



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Who are your canidate? What do they stand for? How will they vote on firearm issues? Are they Party lapdogs or do they stand for thier people? Can you get hold of them or just thier offices? If you don't know the answers to these questions PLEASE take the time to find out for your and your childerns sake. The time of Party voting is long past. We have to vote only for who will stand up for the PEOPLE not the Party


----------

